# Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU



## Raddix (8. August 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU*

Hallo,

welche Wärmeleitpaste empfehlt Ihr? Kupfer, Gold oder Silber? Ich bin mir da nicht schlüssig. Ein Händler meinte Gold bzw. Kupfer wäre das beste nur habe ich heute wieder in diversen Foren gelesen das ne Silberpaste mehr Wärme leitet. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte Silber drauf diese aber nach einer Reinigung der WaKü entfernt und eine Gold oder Kupfer drauf gemacht seitdem ist die Temperatur um 4 Grad gestiegen. Gekühlt wird nur die CPU mit einer WaKü, Kühler ist ein Heatkiller Rev.3. 

Raddix


----------



## kress (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU*

Eine WLP wie die Arctic Cooling MX-2 tuts doch auch, afaik sind die Flüssigmetallpasten etwas unsauber bei Montage und Demotage.


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU*

oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - GELID GC Extreme Thermal Compound GELID Solutions GC Extreme Thermal Compound 31052 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound 31056


----------



## VJoe2max (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU*

Kupfer-WLP, Gold-WLP ???

Um was geht es dir genau? Wärmeleitpaste ist kein Metall sondern enthält allenfalls metallische Anteile. An die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des jeweiligen Metalls kommen Wärmeleitpasten aber nicht ansatzweise heran. Reines metallisches Silber hat zwar unter den Metallen in der Tat die höchste Wärmeleitfähigkeit (vor Kupfer und dieses wiederum vor Gold), aber für eine Wärmeleitpaste spielt das nicht unbedingt die ausschlaggebende Rolle. Die Wärmeleitfähigkeiten aller Pasten liegen alle um mehr als eine Größenordnung unter der der o. g. Metalle. 

Die Wärmeleitpaste hat lediglich die Aufgabe mikroskopische Rauheitstäler am Kontakt zwischen Kühler und Heatspreader auszufüllen und Wärme besser zu leiten als Luft. Es gibt neben Wärmeleitpasten mit Silber(oxid)anteilen (und möglicherweise auch welchen mit Kupfer und Gold-Anteilen) vor allem Pasten mit keramischen Partikeln auf Silikonölbasis.  
Wenn man sich die Wärmeleitpastentests der letzten Zeit ansieht, wird schnell klar, dass die Frage, ob und wenn ja welche metallischen oder oxidischen Partikel verwendet werden, nicht ausschlaggebend dafür ist wie gut eine Wärmeleitpaste funktioniert.

Wichtiger sind die richtige Konsistenz und vor allen die korrekte Anwendung. WLP sollte nur in minimaler Schichtdicke aufgebracht werden. Am besten gerade so, dass die Oberfläche des IHS gerade noch leicht durchschimmert. Die richtige Aufbringung macht in der Regel mehr aus als die labormäßig bestimmte Wärmeleitfähigkeit. Letztere liegen bei aktuellen Pasten unabhängig von den verwendeten Partikeln in einem so engen Spektrum (weit unterhalb fast aller Metalle), dass die Unterscheide eigentlich alle innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit liegen.  

Ich persönlich würde eher drauf achten, dass die Paste gut zu verarbeiten ist und sich für Kühlerwechsel vor allem auch gut wieder entfernen lässt .

Wenn es dir auf die beste Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Wärmeleitmediums ankommt, führt rein theoretisch kein Weg an Flüssigmetall-"Pasten" wie Liquid-Metal Pro vorbei. Allerdings haben diese Pasten auf Gallium-Basis ihre Tücken bei der Aufbringung, sind elektrisch leitfähig, und oft nicht rückstandsfrei von den Oberflächen der CPU oder des Kühlers zu entfernen ohne diese anzuschleifen. Zudem gelingt es keineswegs immer damit bessere Resultate als mit normaler Wärmeleitpaste zu erzielen.


----------



## dorow (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU*

Also ich benutze seit Jahren die Arctic Silver 5 und habe damit sehr gute Erfahrung, zwecks Temperatur und Auftragung gemacht.


----------



## Speed-E (10. August 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU*

Also im gegensatz zu der Arctic 5 ist die MX2  beim auftragen eine Wohltat. 
Ich benutze aber zurzeit die PK-1 von Prolimatech.


----------



## audiocrush (10. August 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste zwischen WaKü CPUKühler und CPU*

Ich find diese silikonfreie "keramik" wärmeleitpaste recht geil wenn sie da ist werde ich sie testen :]
aber die von noctua... dieses NT-H1 ist sehr geil
Ich hab das auf meine gpu geschmoddert und hab im idle ne temp von 26°C
(Raumtemp ist 24°C)
hätte sowas nie für so ohne weiteres möglich gehalten :]


----------

